# Venge Di2 intenal battery modification anyone?



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys,
Wondering if anyone on the board did the internal battery modification with their Di2?
Saw this on ebay...seems like a pretty good mod.
Someone at weightweenies recommended this buyer.

Di2 Seat Post Battery Cable Kit for Ultegra or Dura Ace 9070 Alfine Fits 27 2 | eBay


----------



## Chriscycles (Oct 18, 2009)

Will that fit in a Venge seatpost? I measured the ID of my seatpost and it's a lot smaller than 27.2mm.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

I emailed the seller, and he responded that it would fit in the venge's seat post..


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

the modification seems pretty simple too.
from his description:
All you have to do is wrap the battery in some foam with electrical tape till it fits snug in the post. than at the bottom of your frame is a opening, inside there is a bunch of wire connected to a junction box, with a coat hanger make a hook to pull the wires and box out, unplug the battery you now have, run the new cable down the seat tube plug it in to the box, stuff all the wires back in the frame, plug the battery in put the seat post back in, DONE!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone on this forum did it. Search in the Venge pic thread. I think he had to slightly disassemble the battery and connector though. I'd still try it.


----------



## Chriscycles (Oct 18, 2009)

I just ordered one, I'll write up a review when I install it.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Did you buy it from the same seller?
Can't wait to read your write up :thumbsup:
Internal charging or removable seat post to charge?


----------



## Chriscycles (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, from the same seller. I emailed him to check, he said it would fit. I ordered the version that can charge with the battery in place.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

I did it, worked exactly as described.... prob took 20-25 mins, most of that fiddling around with the harness, which is a little weird to fish out for a redo....
what helped is I had a heat gun for the little shrink tube to to seal it back up....
takes a nice razor blade and a little care to remove the old one.
Its lighter than old batter setup, works great, no issues. Wrapped it in shipping foam, hit it with electrical tape and shoved in seat tube.


----------

